
How machine learning can help to increase the productivity of a digital marketer - vishnuvvn
http://blog.customerlabs.co/post/125255114733/how-machine-learning-can-help-to-increase-the#.Vbd-2HaeByk.hackernews
======
vishnuvvn
Machine learning can save lot of time for us by automating the data analysis
and recommending the actions which we would possibly act on. Learn to know
more.

